# Whats one stupid thing you do?



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Whenever i go to Baskin robbins for ice cream i always ask for a taste of the icecream first.... even though i know what the flavor tastes like, i want the little spoon

i just enjoy eating the ice cream with the little spoon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My life is one big stupid event.

Usually it's to get messed up and go to the movies. I know I won't remember the movie or pay attention but I still put that 10-12 bucks down each time.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i go into a everythihgs £1 shop and keep ask how much is this and how much is that the assistant all ways starts getting a bit pissed after about the 5th item
but its soooo funny to do


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i love to go to petshops and first look around for the meanest fish they have.then i act like a noob and keep asking them well how long will this fish last with him..oh really ok thats not long enough..well how long will this other one last..it drives them up the wall..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i do so many dumb things i cant count them.

drive-thrus are always fun to mess about with. pulling pranks on the nerds working the window...

i pissed one guy off royally at some store one time...but cant remember where...

usually my dumbness comes from getting really really chiefed, and going out and doing errands. im so baked, and say i have to pick something up from somewhere. ill get there, and get to where the thing is...then i blank out, and forget why im there. then i look around like a fool...10 mins later i remember what i wanted, go up and ask someone, and they bring me right back to where i was.

or there's when you're stoned, and looking for something (say a movie or game or something). you look and look, but cant see it. you get kinda POed...and go and ask someone, then they find it in like a second, and it was sitting right at eye level the whole time.

then there's times when you're talking to someone in a store, and you are part way through the convo and you forget what you were talking about...i usually go really quiet and dont say anything until i pick up on what we were talking about.lol.

.....*duhhh*....um...hmm...what was i...crap...(thats how i sound)lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Last stupid thing we did was buy fire works that work in water. Little sticks of dynamite pretty much called "Hydro Thunders". I got the great idea to play Battleship. We already had the cops come out, so we had to play inside. We had a baby pool in the basement, so we filled that up with water. Then went to the dollar store and everyone got a different color boat. We put all boats in the pool and then each person would get one throw at a time with the firework. First firework we threw in the pool blew a hole in the side of the pool. Basement flooded with about 2 inches of water.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmmm so many to choose from...
Does your brain ever just seem to stop working? This girl the other day was talking about Einstein, I said, "Who is Einstein?" Honestly sometimes I just dont think and want to kick myself for the stupid things I say.
Here are a few stupid things I have done lately while riding my bike, basically this is the story of the downfall of "The Green Machine", my shitty green bike over here in Germany.
Was riding my back home from a party at 7 in the morning and took a turn to early and crashed into this 3 foot high fall and flew over it, I just laid on the ground laughing cause it was so stupid.
Then I was riding my bike home again after a party and crashed right into those poles that run along side rodes, did a good flip over the handle bars and landed on the old kisser. I couldnt sleep in a comfortable position for a week and my bikes handlebars got wickedly bent.
Then yesterday I destroyed my bike totally. I had this russian girl on the back of my bike so it was hard to turn with the extra weight on the back and I rode into the train tracks that run down the street and it bent my tire so bad it looks like the circular bracket on your keyboard, this bad boy ---> (


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

i was a a get togeather with a few friends
and he dicided to invite a few women over 
so after a couple of hours we started to talk 
about breast and i was talking about this one
chick who had a nice pair forgetting she was 
there at the party


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i open my oreo cookies then eat the filling...after that...wuts the point of eating the oreo...theres nothing in between to hold it together...but i cant control the urge to eat the filling first...

shoot me


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i open my oreo cookies then eat the filling...after that...wuts the point of eating the oreo...theres nothing in between to hold it together...but i cant control the urge to eat the filling first...
> 
> shoot me
> [snapback]1099705[/snapback]​


i eat the filling first because i hate it... if they made oreo wafers without filling id buy them


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I get into bookstores, spend an hour or more in there, and don't buy anything


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> but i cant control the urge to eat the filling


Do you know how







that sounded ?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

when ever i go to the drive-thru with my mate and his dad we play a joke on the person at the window. Have a look at there name tag, then pretend you know them, most of the time they get excited because they think they have a friend, then just laugh at them


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> > but i cant control the urge to eat the filling
> 
> 
> Do you know how
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Monday, I was lighting off these big bottle rockets while I was drunk when I got the idea to show off for my friends and light one while it was in my hand and throw it.

I was too drunk and slow and the rocket went off in my hands! My brand new $40 shirt was completely blackened and dotted with holes! I was lucky to walk away unhurt.

I am such a dumbass. Somebody kick me.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Monday, I was lighting off these big bottle rockets while I was drunk when I got the idea to show off for my friends and light one while it was in my hand and throw it.
> 
> I was too drunk and slow and the rocket went off in my hands! My brand new $40 shirt was completely blackened and dotted with holes! I was lucky to walk away unhurt.
> 
> ...


wow that is dumb i did that and i couldnt hear for about 2 hours afterwards i thought my ear drums were blown


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Monday, I was lighting off these big bottle rockets while I was drunk when I got the idea to show off for my friends and light one while it was in my hand and throw it.
> 
> I was too drunk and slow and the rocket went off in my hands! My brand new $40 shirt was completely blackened and dotted with holes! I was lucky to walk away unhurt.
> 
> ...


About a month ago me and a few buddies had some fun with fireworks. Filmed it too


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Another stupid thing i do is when ever we are playing football and the ball goes in a ditch, stream or bush il just run in after it without thinking. I ruin so many clothes doing that, and get so many cuts and stings


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I was playing with these firecrackers on Monday afternoon blowing various things up.. mostly baby apples off the tree next to my deck. I couldn't resist the urge anymore so I put one in a beer bottle, and was mildly amused. I then laid it on it's side to the protests of my GF and sister and put another one in the neck of the bottle and lit the fuse proclaiming "it's not going to break, don't be a wuss"

Boy did I feel like an ass when it blew up sending glass flying EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

hmmmm i don't know. just the other day my friend that lives with me and my other friend had the camera and we decided to make a little video on the camera for real world ( we weren't gointo send it in but it was made to be like it.) and all it was was just like my friend sittin in this little kids chair witha sunbrao (sp) on and holdin a kitten. we did a lot of stop record so there was a lot of random stuff in there like my friend is sittin there talkin about how hes gay as crap then out of nowhere it goes to this other part of him sittin in the same chair i the same place with a different shirt on lookin at the camera and he farts after a long silence. thats just soemthin i can think of off the top of my head, all thoes firework things yall were talkin about is juts a normal day in our lives. we were down in this neighbor hood at 2 in the morning shootin off bricks of bottle rockets at eachother for quite sometime.

J-Rod


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i could talk about this kind of stuff for hours. Just saturday night, i got drunk, and then ended up backing into a police officers personal vehicle. I put a nice big dent in his truck too. Cool thing is they didint get me for dui they just asked for my insurance and stuff, thank god for mouthwash!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Last stupid thing we did was buy fire works that work in water. Little sticks of dynamite pretty much called "Hydro Thunders". I got the great idea to play Battleship. We already had the cops come out, so we had to play inside. We had a baby pool in the basement, so we filled that up with water. Then went to the dollar store and everyone got a different color boat. We put all boats in the pool and then each person would get one throw at a time with the firework. First firework we threw in the pool blew a hole in the side of the pool. Basement flooded with about 2 inches of water.
> [snapback]1099605[/snapback]​


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Most recently, I was shot in the cheek during a roman candle war.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Monday, I was lighting off these big bottle rockets while I was drunk when I got the idea to show off for my friends and light one while it was in my hand and throw it.
> 
> I was too drunk and slow and the rocket went off in my hands! My brand new $40 shirt was completely blackened and dotted with holes! I was lucky to walk away unhurt.
> 
> ...



View attachment 68387


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Hmmm, I have done/do tons of stupid stuff.

Something that always makes me laugh is that I'm so used to drinking Diet Coke that I actually prefer it over regular Coke, so when I go to burger king or something my order is something like this "Ill have the double whopper with bacon and cheese combo, king sized and a side of onion rings...and Ill have a diet coke with that" it sounds so silly, like 4k worth of calories in junk food but I order a diet coke.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i like pissing off the people at wendys by going through the driveway backwards

drives them mad, one lil mexican kid ran out with sometype of metal stick or something chasing me out haha good times....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > but i cant control the urge to eat the filling
> 
> 
> Do you know how
> ...


I knew that was coming Along.








But he Deserved it.

I like Yelling at people or just random things in Public PLaces.








Especially after Ive been drinking. Im like that CHinese guy that walked around yelling.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I always forget my signal on after I make a turn or lane change...

SO YES, that was me that you cut off on the freeway...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

l2ob said:


> i like pissing off the people at wendys by going through the driveway backwards
> 
> drives them mad, one lil mexican kid ran out with sometype of metal stick or something chasing me out haha good times....
> [snapback]1100676[/snapback]​


























That was the best one yet!

--Dan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > i like pissing off the people at wendys by going through the driveway backwards
> ...


But do you enter through the entrance or exit? lol.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

after im done having sex i like to stand on the bed and pound on my chest like tarzan.. lol.. its pretty funny..


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

sometimes when iam at the movies or something ill go to the bathroom when the movie gets out and it's really crowded and go up to a urinal and just drop my pants. gotta do it with a strait face though.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i like to sit on my hand till it goes numb and then jerk it so it feels like someone else, its called "the stranger"

HAHAHHAAHA JUST KIDDING! seen that in a movie


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

we tied my friends door closed with crab trap line and strategically placed a knife just out of his reach


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

red&black said:


> sometimes when iam at the movies or something ill go to the bathroom when the movie gets out and it's really crowded and go up to a urinal and just drop my pants. gotta do it with a strait face though.
> [snapback]1101444[/snapback]​


I don't know why but thats funny


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

old thread old thread but i laughed reading it so im ressurecting it.

it would be funny to hear some updates on this subject anyways lol

i do a few stupid things...at a movie theatre...when AvP came out, i went to see it in its 6th week or something. anyways, there was one other gentlemen at the wednesday afternon show i went to and i thought it would be funny to sit right next to him. after a short time i became the one who was uncomfortable and moved lol.
i also do the same thing in mens bathrooms. when theres a wall filled with urinals i pick the one right next to the one person in there and breath really annoyingly loud.

also my girlfriend takes naps throughout the day and i like to wake her up yelling shes late for school/work. thats really stupid cause she doesnt really trust me anymore lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

this is an amazing thread
im going to have to give it some thought.

whenever I am in a store and i find a really good deal.... i fart.... i cant stop doing it either, i think i just get excited.
(and i hate shopping... but if i find like, parmesan cheese buy one get one free in the grocery store, everyone better run)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> old thread old thread but i laughed reading it so im ressurecting it.
> 
> it would be funny to hear some updates on this subject anyways lol
> 
> ...


HAHA your a dick! BUT... I do that to my fiancee! Occasionally on Sundays, I will jump out of bed and yell HOLY sh*t WE ARE LATE! She nearly had a heart attack every time!

When I meet random ppl at bars I give them a wrong name and an odd job title and bullshit about the job and then after they are all into it I tell them I yeah im just f*cking with you I have NO IDEA what a chemical engineer or a video rental store associate does (Or whatever other job I can think of) The guys laugh and the women get pissed OH WELL Im getting married this Saturday so...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

congrats on getting married. im currently seeking a way to disolve my relationship but im too much of a puss to just call it off. been together for 14 months and i cant stand it anymore. im the only one that works, cleans, fixes, cooks, shops, talks to, takes care of...all i get it crap and no sex. single life, here i come..
congrats though dude. im not trying to kill your high lol im just reflecting cause this time a few months ago i was ready for a ring on her finger


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> congrats on getting married. im currently seeking a way to disolve my relationship but im too much of a puss to just call it off. been together for 14 months and i cant stand it anymore. im the only one that works, cleans, fixes, cooks, shops, talks to, takes care of...all i get it crap and no sex. single life, here i come..
> congrats though dude. im not trying to kill your high lol im just reflecting cause this time a few months ago i was ready for a ring on her finger


Been there man.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

theeee.. dummest thing i have done would be the time i was hammered and i was hich hiking home form a party and a transport picked me up ,,,but i was to drunk to get in the truck so i flaged him on by......I FELT KINDA DUM


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

One time i was really drunk and passed out on the shoulder of a highway at like 3 am and slept for like an hour. It was a truely stupid move. I have now gained control of how drunk i get.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

I went skiing whilst tripping balls


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

one time i was so drunk we were at this bar that was in the middle of the place so you could walk all around it. i proceeded to crouch and fake paddle around the bar several times. the karyoke contest came to a hault on my 4th pass cause people were genuinly concerned something was wrong. after it got quiet i stood up and was like WHAT THE sh*t?!?! i was taken outside to cool off lol that was a fun night


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i passed out on wall streetat 3am after drinking everclear and tang all night


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> one time i was so drunk we were at this bar that was in the middle of the place so you could walk all around it. i proceeded to crouch and fake paddle around the bar several times. the karyoke contest came to a hault on my 4th pass cause people were genuinly concerned something was wrong. after it got quiet i stood up and was like WHAT THE sh*t?!?! i was taken outside to cool off lol that was a fun night


HAHA reminds me of when i was young and not so bright (about 5-6 months ago0


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was on mushrooms one time in high school. i was with my gf and a couple of friends. anyways...we had headed up the mountain a bit (but a populated area) to go hang out and trip...well...i was getting fed up of them, and wanted to go do my own thing.

i started to hear the legend of zelda song playing...and i just ran off into the forest. an hour or so later my gf finds me...im sitting in a clearing in the middle of the forest, sitting on a rock staring at nothing. i got the "WTF are you doing?" to which i replied "shhhh...cant you hear it???"

"hear what?"
"the river...it's...there!"

then she dragged me back to the rest of them.lol.

id call that relatively stupid.hahhaa


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Puff said:


> i was on mushrooms one time in high school. i was with my gf and a couple of friends. anyways...we had headed up the mountain a bit (but a populated area) to go hang out and trip...well...i was getting fed up of them, and wanted to go do my own thing.
> 
> i started to hear the legend of zelda song playing...and i just ran off into the forest. an hour or so later my gf finds me...im sitting in a clearing in the middle of the forest, sitting on a rock staring at nothing. i got the "WTF are you doing?" to which i replied "shhhh...cant you hear it???"
> 
> ...


Not me being stupid, but my one roommate did something similar. She was tripping with her boyfriend at the time, and I get this call at like 1am, calling me to ask me if I want to go on a kitty hunt with her and her magical elf friend.... Crazy sh*t!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Puff said:


> i was on mushrooms one time in high school. i was with my gf and a couple of friends. anyways...we had headed up the mountain a bit (but a populated area) to go hang out and trip...well...i was getting fed up of them, and wanted to go do my own thing.
> 
> i started to hear the legend of zelda song playing...and i just ran off into the forest. an hour or so later my gf finds me...im sitting in a clearing in the middle of the forest, sitting on a rock staring at nothing. i got the "WTF are you doing?" to which i replied "shhhh...cant you hear it???"
> 
> ...


ill never do mushrooms again, i dun them 3 times, the las time i had a bad trip...i started hearing a hissing sound and was like wtf! then i saw a snake slithering around my wall and more started appearing, i woke up under my basement stairs


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Didn't bang all those hot girls back in high school cause I had a relationship at the time. Dumbass move. Regret it everyday.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hear u back, been in a monogamous relationship for the past 2 years..









im free now though!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> hear u back, been in a monogamous relationship for the past 2 years..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uff...amen to that brother








im currently still inside looking out, but id like to change that right quick


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man its worth it...

and best part GF is still hooked so i just hit her up when i feel like it...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol maybe one day i can say the same but i dunno. i got myself into a mess...for reals


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well thats 1 stupid thing we do!

(ergo its suitable for this thread)


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Puff said:


> i was on mushrooms one time in high school. i was with my gf and a couple of friends. anyways...we had headed up the mountain a bit (but a populated area) to go hang out and trip...well...i was getting fed up of them, and wanted to go do my own thing.
> 
> i started to hear the legend of zelda song playing...and i just ran off into the forest. an hour or so later my gf finds me...im sitting in a clearing in the middle of the forest, sitting on a rock staring at nothing. i got the "WTF are you doing?" to which i replied "shhhh...cant you hear it???"
> 
> ...










yea shrooms r crazy things. I remember when a friend and i did them and some coricidin pills. All of a sudden we thought we heard mexican music playing and we got up and started dancing around to nothing. Then later that night, I looked to my left and my friend was gone. I looked outside and he was walking around the neighbors yard on all fours barking. I staggered outside and tried to tell him to stop but then he's like "how'd you learn to walk?" and then I started crawling around too. Its a wonder we didnt get arrested that night.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

If i did shrooms with you guys id be laughing my ass off like wtf get up you arent dogs lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

another stupid thing i did was i went to a mcdonalds and ordered a number 2 with a coke, a number 5 with a sprite...and chicken nuggets and after i paid for the food they went to hand me the stuff and i wide open throttled it nefore tey could give it to me screaming "SUCKERSSS!" i got them good


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

go to school


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

coutl said:


> go to school


..yes sir...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> go to school


..yes sir...








[/quote]


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one night i was doing shrooms (i think it was the same night actually). we had planned to just kick it at my gfs house. anyways. we scarfed teh shrooms...i saw homer simpson in a bunny suit emerge out of the carpet, and i was done. then the front door opens, and her mom walks in (we were like 17). my gf goes down to talk to her, but it tripping the f*ck out. i was shaking in fear...then i got in my car and drove around in the fog...until i found the forest that i ended up running in to.lol

another time i was on shrooms on a golf course late at night. i swear the green was a disco floor, with lights randomly lighting up all over it. then i threw the flag pole like it was a javelin...then started ripping sh*t up (tossing signs and stuff...really dumb sh*t)

i went to leave the course and this f*ckin big ass german shepherd chased me down. the cops were right behind it. the cops grab me and put me on the ground. the dog is looking at me and cocks its head. i say out loud to the dog "HOW CAN YOU READ MY MIND!!!!" the cop thought i was crazy. then he stands me up to pat me down...the f*ckin ashphalt is rippling like waves. then i look at the cop and his uniform has turned purple...and there are designs on it that are constantly swirling. it was crazy.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

fart while other people are eating


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

scotty said:


> fart while other people are eating


i haaaaate when people do that
just as long as you dont openly make it loud on purpose were cool lol


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I once pulled over a Police car for having faulty breaklights. I won't be doing that again


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I consider it stupid that I have bought almost 50 gallons of gas this year. My goal for the year was 25. Maybe bext year I can improve.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

maddyfish said:


> I consider it stupid that I have bought almost 50 gallons of gas this year. My goal for the year was 25. Maybe bext year I can improve.


jesus, i bought 50 gallons of gas in about 2 weeks.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

PUFF tell me more i like reading your storys well not storys but hearing your expearances!

PLEASE tell more!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Letting exgirlfriends have any say in my life.

Seriously, why the f*ck do we care if they dont like what we wear, who we talk to, what we do with our lives, what we buy with our money...f*ck that.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG so many things... One of them is when im sitting on traffic, 405 fwy is usually like a parking lot, I pull the windows down and start sigin out loud, people look at my like wtf, I just smile and keep on singing, is the best thing to do when u gotta wait close to an hour to finally get to ur exit when it supposed to take 20 to 25 mins ugh...

another one will be at the movies I keep asking obvious questions about the movie, or questions i already know the person im with doesn't know either, and not only the person im with gets mad but the people around me.... i know it is annoying but i love it hahahaha sowy!!!



coutl said:


> go to school


if u think thats stupid then ur stupid...lol.. i kid i kid hmmm maybe not.. i loved school, enjoyed it, and took as much as i could out of it, learning is good...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

another stupid thing i did was let my gf convince me to go to school for engineering when i could care less

wasted money on a few classes and didnt even pass

im an idiot for not making my own mind up


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes you are Ocellatus!

It aint about her...it's all about you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah its all about us you mean. but im not going to school for someone elses wishes. im happy with what i do for a living now. ...women.
im such a deusch for doing that lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> another time i was on shrooms on a golf course late at night. i swear the green was a disco floor, with lights randomly lighting up all over it. then i threw the flag pole like it was a javelin...then started ripping sh*t up.


I have never seen a golf course that leaves in the flags at night. I have seen damage done by idiots though...very disappointing.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

purposely get a straw when I buy a soda so I can spit spitballs at people when they're not looking







no idea why I never grew out of that, extremely fun tho


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ LMAO

god i love you liq


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

/runs away sceered


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

another stupid thing i did when i was a kid...my brother had pizza delivered one day to the house. was just me and him and we were chillin. he got up to go pay for it. i hear them at the door and the pizza guy was really shy sounding. must have been 17, 18 years old. i dunno so, anyways, i stay outta sight and start screaming at the top of my lungs like im kindnapped and hes got me hostage. im like HELLLP! OMG IT BURNS!!!! WHERE AM I?!!! WHERE AM I?!?!?!

dude just power walked back to his car and my brother in law was like dude....what the hell. i live here, if the cops come im gonna kill you. no cops came but i thought it was funny cause he told me he was laughin his ass off while the kid was like "thatll be 12.95 sir"


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> If i did shrooms with you guys id be laughing my ass off like wtf get up you arent dogs lol


you say that now but when the sh*t hits, you don't know what the f*ck your doing. I bet you'd be on the ground walking around barking also







...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

ripped2shreds said:


> If i did shrooms with you guys id be laughing my ass off like wtf get up you arent dogs lol


you say that now but when the sh*t hits, you don't know what the f*ck your doing. I bet you'd be on the ground walking around barking also







...
[/quote]

I think its really funny when amatuers are talking about doing hallucinagens and they are all like, i dont know where im at, and the bush is talking to me lol. Im like BS man, im just really high and you probably cant even tell because im not pretending that mushrooms are as intense as acid.... which you have to do a LOT to think you are an animal..... Im just saying, ive don a lot of drugs and never though i was a dog, or i have NEVER seen something that wasnt there while on mushrooms, i have hallucinated but i think most of you are confused about what that means.

One stupid thing people do is pretend they are higher then they are lol


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> If i did shrooms with you guys id be laughing my ass off like wtf get up you arent dogs lol


you say that now but when the sh*t hits, you don't know what the f*ck your doing. I bet you'd be on the ground walking around barking also







...
[/quote]

I think its really funny when amatuers are talking about doing hallucinagens and they are all like, i dont know where im at, and the bush is talking to me lol. Im like BS man, im just really high and you probably cant even tell because im not pretending that mushrooms are as intense as acid.... which you have to do a LOT to think you are an animal..... Im just saying, ive don a lot of drugs and never though i was a dog, or i have NEVER seen something that wasnt there while on mushrooms, i have hallucinated but i think most of you are confused about what that means.

One stupid thing people do is pretend they are higher then they are lol
[/quote]

not just a sh*t load of shrooms, but also 30 coricin pills each and it was the first time we had done them. since then nothing like that has happened.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> another stupid thing i did when i was a kid...my brother had pizza delivered one day to the house. was just me and him and we were chillin. he got up to go pay for it. i hear them at the door and the pizza guy was really shy sounding. must have been 17, 18 years old. i dunno so, anyways, i stay outta sight and start screaming at the top of my lungs like im kindnapped and hes got me hostage. im like HELLLP! OMG IT BURNS!!!! WHERE AM I?!!! WHERE AM I?!?!?!
> 
> dude just power walked back to his car and my brother in law was like dude....what the hell. i live here, if the cops come im gonna kill you. no cops came but i thought it was funny cause he told me he was laughin his ass off while the kid was like "thatll be 12.95 sir"


i am gona do that lol that i so funny lol i hope this thread stays!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i love this thread. look at the first post date. i was browsin and saw it way burried so i figured id bump it cause its a cool topic


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

When I was in high school me and some of my friends had abit to drink, smoked abit of herb, then went to a driving range and filled a backpack up with golfballs. we walked around with them for abit until we just dumped the backpack out down a hill. We thought it would be a good idea til they started bouncing, and there were parked cars on the sides of the street. We took off before the golfballs got close to the cars tho, so i dunno what the aftermath looked like haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol


----------

